# I.D bracelets



## jimmysmum

Our son has a silver link bracelet and a sport band and he alternates but they are too big for our daughters tiny wrists, any ideas? xx


----------



## sophieee

jimmysmum said:


> Our son has a silver link bracelet and a sport band and he alternates but they are too big for our daughters tiny wrists, any ideas? xx



You could just get a simple bracelet with a heart or something on it and get the symbol engraved on it? x


----------



## sophieee

OOH. Or a necklace? x


----------



## Adrienne

When Jessica was that small, we bought a small gold bracelet from a jewellers, one of those identity bracelets that people have their name engraved on.    We had Diabetic engraved on it instead.    That was fine and when she started school we got her a Medicalert necklace to wear under the school shirt.


----------



## Kei

F and J both have the MedicAlert kids' sport wristbands, but they'd be much to big for D.

I like the idea of getting a normal bracelet and having it engraved ... or do you want it to be linked to somewhere like MedicAlert?

I've heard good things about www.icegems.co.uk  I'm not sure whether they have anything small enough for D, but their children's wristbands look cute.


----------



## Carynb

I get J the rubber wrist bands from this site http://www.wristbanduk.com/shop/

In some of the colours they do extra small also you can have what ever you want written on it. I have look inside written on the outside then his name, DOB, Type 1 Diabetes on insulin and my mobile number on the inside.
C


----------



## Adrienne

Kei said:


> F and J both have the MedicAlert kids' sport wristbands, but they'd be much to big for D.
> 
> I like the idea of getting a normal bracelet and having it engraved ... or do you want it to be linked to somewhere like MedicAlert?
> 
> I've heard good things about www.icegems.co.uk  I'm not sure whether they have anything small enough for D, but their children's wristbands look cute.



I bought an icegem bracelet, it is not cheap but it can be a type of project ie jewellery making thing.   The actual plates with the details on have two holes either side so you just make new bracelets and clip them on.   You can have the icegems one engraved with whatever you like so I copied the wording from the medicalert one so if she wears that it too can be used with the phone number and personal code.   She has made about 20 odd bracelets from beads and jewels I bought from ebay !


----------



## Kei

Adrienne said:


> You can have the icegems one engraved with whatever you like so I copied the wording from the medicalert one so if she wears that it too can be used with the phone number and personal code.   She has made about 20 odd bracelets from beads and jewels I bought from ebay !



That's a good idea.  I might do that with F over the Easter holidays.  She has SOOO many beads!


----------



## jimmysmum

Thats great thanks 

I found a site that do some really funky oness but there in the US, ive emailed to see if they will ship here, theyve got loads and charcter ones like Hello Kitty, Dora etc, have a look : http://www.petitebaublesboutique.com/ 

I suppose it doesnt have to be a medi one as long as its engraved with diabetes etc, didnt think of that! 

My son has 2 which we got from universal medical ( i think ) and hes well happy with them, i would like to get D something pretty shes a real girly  xx


----------



## Kei

That looks like a great site! I love the watches.


----------



## ruthelliot

Hi,
I'm having the same problem with Ben. I've got one of the sports type bracelets and it is small but it's quite stiff and the size of the engraved metal bit alone is quite big and so he seems to find it really uncomfortable. Any suggestions for a wee boy?? Also does everyone have i/d on all the time even on very young kids? Up until now I've tended only to make him wear it on long car journeys etc in case of any accidents (though I guess its just as likely on a short journey!) as the rest of the time he is always with me or his dad.


----------



## Kei

I don't make them wear them at home, but I insist on them wearing them when we're out, and when they're at school, especially if there is a school trip.


----------



## sophieee

An extra thought, what about a locket?
You could get 'diabetic' engraved on the front, and then put a piece of paper inside the locket with extra information on.
Thats what my mum's looking at doing for me

x


----------



## jimmysmum

A locket is a nice idea Sophie but would a medical proffessional check it and not just think it was costume jewellery? i thought the medical 'sign' was required to be visible? although im not 100% sure on this and could be wrong.

That site i posted a link on petitebaubles do ship to the UK and only for an additional $4.50 so not bad at all, theres definitely a gap in the UK market for these  x


----------



## Adrienne

Hi Jimmysmum

The website you suggested has some lovely stuff on it and not badly priced.   The idea is the same as the icedgems one, you can unclip and make your own if you feel so inclined and clip them on them.   They are easy and that is saying something from someone who really isn't into craft and stuff.


----------



## jimmysmum

I couldnt see anything preety enough on the icedgems so ive just ordered this one http://www.petitebaublesboutique.com/store/image-window.asp?pic=1-1_rainbow_flower.jpg&w=500 
Its very pretty and very D like  she will adore it, it came to ?31 with shipping which isnt bad at all, im sure i paid more for J's ones!
Thanks girls xx


----------



## jimmysmum

Hi,
I'm having the same problem with Ben. I've got one of the sports type bracelets and it is small but it's quite stiff and the size of the engraved metal bit alone is quite big and so he seems to find it really uncomfortable. Any suggestions for a wee boy?? Also does everyone have i/d on all the time even on very young kids? Up until now I've tended only to make him wear it on long car journeys etc in case of any accidents (though I guess its just as likely on a short journey!) as the rest of the time he is always with me or his dad.
__________________
Ruth
Mum to Ben,2and1/2, diagnosed Nov 2008 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Ruth, they have loads of lovely boy ones on that site too and they do it by wrist size, my little D's wrist is only 4" so i got her the 4.5" bracelet  x


----------



## Adrienne

jimmysmum said:


> Hi,
> I'm having the same problem with Ben. I've got one of the sports type bracelets and it is small but it's quite stiff and the size of the engraved metal bit alone is quite big and so he seems to find it really uncomfortable. Any suggestions for a wee boy?? Also does everyone have i/d on all the time even on very young kids? Up until now I've tended only to make him wear it on long car journeys etc in case of any accidents (though I guess its just as likely on a short journey!) as the rest of the time he is always with me or his dad.
> __________________
> Ruth
> Mum to Ben,2and1/2, diagnosed Nov 2008 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Ruth, they have loads of lovely boy ones on that site too and they do it by wrist size, my little D's wrist is only 4" so i got her the 4.5" bracelet  x



What about a necklace although Jessica didn't start wearing one till about 4.  Or how about a plain silver identity bracelet from a jewellers made to fit him and then engraved.   Jessica had that and kept it on permanently evening in the bath and bed.


----------



## Akasha

The metal bracelets with Diabetes engraved on it are a good idea. 
I have a rubber one with type one diabetes wrote on it, has the medi symbol on aswell. think mom found it on ebay. OH has dogtags, engaved. 

You needn't worry about it looking like costume jewlery, paramedics are trained to look for medical info, usually on jewelery. If its visable, they will see it.


----------



## Kei

jimmysmum said:


> I couldnt see anything preety enough on the icedgems so ive just ordered this one http://www.petitebaublesboutique.com/store/image-window.asp?pic=1-1_rainbow_flower.jpg&w=500
> Its very pretty and very D like  she will adore it, it came to ?31 with shipping which isnt bad at all, im sure i paid more for J's ones!
> Thanks girls xx



Gorgeous!  I'd wear that one myself!


----------



## Mel

I get Isobels from www.laurenshope.com They are in the US and quite expensive but are brilliant. They go really tiny in wrist sizing , will make them bigger on request.Loads for girls and boys,mums dads, everyday and special giong out and for every occaision!
They ship to the UK and are really quick, if you all ready have a tag you can just order the bracelet part


----------



## rspence

*a late reply for those looking now for summer 2010*

*my friend recommends this site and i'm about to order the purple one for jp!*

http://www.icegems.co.uk/childrens-id-wristbands-pendants/fun-fab-kids-medical-id.html

*rachel*


----------



## maria22e

I just ordered the sports type embroidered braclet from artful needle for my 2 and a bit yr old...just awaiting delivery for them
maria x





jimmysmum said:


> Hi,
> I'm having the same problem with Ben. I've got one of the sports type bracelets and it is small but it's quite stiff and the size of the engraved metal bit alone is quite big and so he seems to find it really uncomfortable. Any suggestions for a wee boy?? Also does everyone have i/d on all the time even on very young kids? Up until now I've tended only to make him wear it on long car journeys etc in case of any accidents (though I guess its just as likely on a short journey!) as the rest of the time he is always with me or his dad.
> __________________
> Ruth
> Mum to Ben,2and1/2, diagnosed Nov 2008 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Ruth, they have loads of lovely boy ones on that site too and they do it by wrist size, my little D's wrist is only 4" so i got her the 4.5" bracelet  x


----------



## Ruth Goode

Many thanks to all these above for giving me all these ideas, yesterday I have ordered some 'icegems' bracelets for Carly with her tiny 3 1/2" wrist, let's hope she will love it and WEAR them!


----------



## Marie Howarth

*medic alert*

Hi there, i am a mum of a newly diagnosed 14 year old daughter.We were looking for her for something mainly for school.I looked on the icegems one and thought they were lovely but quite expensive and wouldnt have been allowed in our school anyway.I then tried ebay and will look to find the exact name, but bought a swarovski style heart medi necklace with engraving on for ?6.50 free p and p!!! the same seller does funky coloured dog tags that can go on a beaded neck chain or bag hook. The dog tags are ?4.00 free p and p!! have a look way cheaper than any others ive seen , they both have the medic sign on and are great for the fashion conscious teen.
Hope this helps someone xx Marie


----------



## Rosie.H.

*id bracelets*

Hi, have a look at mediband.co.au (can't do links) .  they are cheap and great for kids.  i bought a few at a time as i have a very active child and he keeps destroying them.  the small size fitted him when he was 3 and still fits at 5 and the medium is way too big for him, to give you an idea of sizing.  Rosie


----------



## MrsBoyle

At what age do you think they need one?
Dylans 4 next week and i cant see him wearing any kind of jewlary. he would take it off and lose it.


----------



## Becca

MrsBoyle said:


> At what age do you think they need one?
> Dylans 4 next week and i cant see him wearing any kind of jewlary. he would take it off and lose it.



Hiya, i personally would get it on him as soon as possible with bribery etc... lol!  The reason being...i asked a similar question to you, Rose was 3 and i was always with her etc. etc. but then another mum with a child with type 1 pointed out gently that if we were in a car accident and i was unresponsive how would they know Rose was type 1....or if she walked away in a shopping centre etc...  all things that send a shiver down your spine and things that will probably never happen but....

So, anyway, we got her a sports band from medic alert and she now wears a steel bracelet.


----------



## MrsBoyle

Thing is he wont wear anything.
He wanted a watch couple of months and that lasted a day.
We do have a id card from the nurse that we carry.
Just have to get one and hope he doesnt lose it. guess if he does it will have our number on.


----------



## gewatts

I must say that Katie has never had one - I thought the same as Becca - she is always with someone that knows she is diabetic. Though I have thought recently that she should have one for the reasons that Becca mentioned. I ordered one a few days ago but it hasn't come yet - I hope it arrives before we go camping on Thursday! I've also got a feeling that it might be too big!


----------



## Ruth Goode

I got Carly a Fun & Fab Kids Medicial ID braclets from Icegems, her wrist is only 3 and half inch and they fit her well with a very strong clip and she loves wearing them only when we go out and I feel safer for her in case anything happens to me.  They do boys braclet too so worth have a look


----------

